# Trimming Scurs on a wether



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2016)

This is not an injury yet, but soon it will be.

My wether has had some sudden rapid growth in one of his Scurs recently and it is starting to curve back into his head. 

What is the best way to trim this without injuring him? Do we cut and use blood stop, pack it and wrap it, cauterize it? 

Have you done it before? If so, how have you found works easiest and best for all parties.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 1, 2016)

Is it large enough to put a band on?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2016)

It is too flat against his head and just starting to curve. We are concerned if it goes much longer it will start to grow into his head. This has happened in a months worth of time. Basically since they started to be able to be outside again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 1, 2016)

Have you considered banding it? I banded a scur on a doe a year or so ago and it worked great.

Oops - missed your reply to OFA... I musta been typing while you were responding.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Have you considered banding it? I banded a scur on a doe a year or so ago and it worked great.
> 
> Oops - missed your reply to OFA... I musta been typing while you were responding.


Haha, it's ok. will it bleed terribly? Do I just pop it off?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm definitely NOT an expert at this, lol.  I've only had an issue with one doe and I banded it.

If it's loose and wiggly it might not bleed too terribly...   I've heard of people cutting them off with saw/OB wire and then reburning...but that sounds pretty rough to me.  Others use hoof nippers.  It's going to depend on how thick the scur is and how much blood supply is going to it.   Do you have a pic?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't have a pic. I can get one tonight though. We are doing it this weekend for sure. When he first got small scurs (both wiggly) I knew we had to keep an eye on them and he had broken them off last summer and fall but they were stalled for winter and it has since grown really quick. We don't want it to grow into him but it looked like it curved toward his head more so last night to my husband. It is still wiggly.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 4, 2016)

Thought I should update everyone, I went out to wiggle it to see how much attachment it had and when I looped my finger under it to see how much room we had to work with when he jerked away from me. His scur stayed on my finger. It was hardly attached at all.  Wow. Talk about Drama from him though... GEEZ! He kept eyeing me up and talking to me like he was sorry for whatever he did wrong.  He had a couple drops of blood and then it was done.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 4, 2016)

That's hilarious!  Problem solved.


----------

